# Qs for your fursona/oc



## Herdingcats (Apr 27, 2020)

I wanted to try thinking up some questions for fun, for ppl to answer. You can choose to answer any or all questions. I'll add more if I can think of them.

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?
2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
3. How do people react when they first meet you?
4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
6. Can you shapeshift?

Edit:
7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
8. How well do you sleep in general?
9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?

12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?
13. How do you feel about snow?
14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?
15. Do you get motion sick?

16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?
17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?
18. How do you feel about going to cafes?
19. How high is your pain tolerance?
20. What makes you laugh?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue: "I'll definitely give this a shot~
1. Well, I'd say my biggest pet peeve is when people call me something like a blue bird or blue jay instead of a Phoenix. I know I'm blue but that doesn't mean it's my species ya know~!
2. None really, i try to eat healthily though, meats, fruits and the such and stray away from the junk foods.
3. It really differs honestly, I've been all over the place, some don't exactly react wxell to seeing a large humanoid bird walking around..
4. Bit of a tough question.. there's certainly some good skills and abilities out there.. but i think i like what i have, suits me the best I'd say.
5. Fairly well I'd say! I'm constantly adventuring, and those tend to have plenty of missing information you need to figure out or solve, so i figure I'd do good- just not great, as it is slightly different still.
6. Shapeshift? Oddly specifc question, but the answer is yes. I can swap between this form and a human one.. to- blend in and not freak people out sometimes.

And that's all the questions! thanks for asking em, i certainly enjoyed answering them."


----------



## Arnak (Apr 27, 2020)

1: whenever someone says magic is demonic
2: I will eat whatever I so desire... Except for humans. I was once human.
3: either scared or amazed
4: ... I practice all forms of magic except for demonic black magic.
5:with or without my powers?
6: yes but it isn't very useful for me
7: Teleport away
8: I hardly sleep, so much to do!
9: I cannot die so... Nothing
10: Spiced wine
11: destroy evil creatures or visit the queen
12: please don't. I don't need to be picked on for my age
13: beautiful
14: technology
15: no
16: yes, just wish doors were bigger
17: anything magic related
18: younglings wasting money on something you can make at home
19: it would take God like power to harm me... Nails on chalkboard hurts though
20: the nonsense you mortals get into


----------



## Punji (Apr 27, 2020)

1. People physically getting in the way.
2. None!
3. People generally like me I think.
4. It sure would be cool to play the violin.
5. Excellently. I've got an eye for detail and am a forensic specialist.
6. Nope! But why would I ever even want to when I'm perfect the way I am? 
7. Cooperate until an opportunity arises, then escape or bite at the throat.
8. Not very.
9. I don't need a gravestone, just cremate me and scatter the ashes somewhere nice.
10. Chocolate milk!
11. Videogames, Youtube, and art!
12. Maybe. If everything was set up well it could be fun.
13. It's cold and sticks to the fur and gets heavy pretty quickly. No fan of it.
14. Social events with strangers, like going to a party and not knowing anyone there.
15. Fortunately not.
16. I'm very comfortable with my height and wouldn't change a thing.
17. Forensics, specifically blood spatter patterns and ballistics.
18. I'd be more concerned with the quality and type of food more than anything. Sometimes they're not super great places to eat...
19. I don't know! Can't really say how much pain other people feel in relation to myself. I'm quite used to pain and can just ignore it most of the time, but what if I just didn't feel pain as much as someone else anyway?
20. Dry, sarcastic humor is often pretty funny I think.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2020)

1. Those that claim they're "expert" or "master" blacksmiths without a single weapon design to call their own. I hate it.

2. I eat anything edible. Don't care what it is.

3. How should I know, when no-one gives a damn that I exist ?

4. Tailoring would be nice. Some leather armors or clothes for the list would help with my job.

5. Infinite minus.

6. Does changing my tail count ?


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Apr 27, 2020)

Ill give this a go  

1) having to hold my tongue for ignorant people

2) none

3) in a range of different ways lol XD

4) telepathy

5) i dont think id be any good but id give it my best shot 

6) i can shape shift into a massive fluffy werewolf .


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll give it a whirl :3

1. If there's one thing I don't like, it's people being bullies. I had to tangle with those myself and I promised I wouldn't let anyone be bullied if I could stop it.
2. I won't eat actual meat. People in preds vs. prey know I don't hunt prey. I'd much rather hug them, as it happens :3
3. I tend to find they do one of 3 things- Smile at me, stare at me cos of my dress sense or run away. I think it's the punk look that might lead some to think I'm dangerous...but I'm actually a massive softie 
4. This is a tricky one. Perhaps the power to help just about anyone, no matter their situation? Maybe healing powers, too
5. I'd say I'd do pretty well, considering I'm a police officer and I always try my best when it comes to solving crimes! I'm sure I'm not the best at it, though
6. Nope. I'm always a fluffy wolf!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Apr 27, 2020)

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?
For some reason, peoples idea of having fun is to get into a little room, really close, drink and then huddle even closer due to it. I can't stand this closeness.

2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
I'll eat almost everthing. Maybe there will be a point where I find something I dislike, but this point has yet to come.

3. How do people react when they first meet you?
Skeptical. Fox with antlers on her head that don't belong there? People quickly find that odd.

4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
I'm pretty happy with how I am. Perhaps making people shut up when they talk too much nonsense.

5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
Hmm... Hopefully good. I know I solved once in my life, I don't see why i can't do it twice.

6. Can you shapeshift?
Sadly mit.


----------



## Kinare (Apr 27, 2020)

*1. What is your biggest pet peeve?*
Stuff getting stuck in my fur, and anyone who doesn't keep their fur clean.

*2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?*
Carnivore, so I can't really eat many veggies or fruits. My species does, however, use other food groups to add flavor to our meals, but we require quite a lot of meat to survive.
*
3. How do people react when they first meet you?*
Specifically "people"? I've never met a human before. Their land is far away from ours and should any venture over here they tend to stick to the more interesting and less dangerous areas, while ours is harsh and offers nothing of interest. Every so often some attempt to settle here, but fail because even in the not-so-dangerous areas it's still pretty dangerous compared to what they're used to. If you mean other creatures like us, meetings with others tend to be very standoffish if not outright hostile. We have alliances with very few other creatures, otherwise we have to assume the other party could pose a threat, even if minor.

*4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?*
I suppose the ability to fly, not just jump high or float on occasion like I do now - that'd be pretty cool.

*5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?*
Murder is never a mystery around here, it's always pretty obvious. In human terms? I doubt I'd be able to help much, I don't know how to use all the fancy crime solving tools they have.

*6. Can you shapeshift?*
No.


----------



## Raever (Apr 27, 2020)

*1. What is your biggest pet peeve?*

Other individuals, mostly. They get in the way.


*2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?*

Hahaha...ah ~ nothing you need to worry about.
*

3. How do people react when they first meet you?*

Usually it's, "Ah! No! Don't eat me ~ !" *simulates grring and gnawing noises for effect*


*4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?*

I wish I knew how to do smaller things like play an instrument or skateboard...skateboarding is especially difficult.


*5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?*

Very, considering my part to play.


*6. Can you shapeshift?*

Can't everyone?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 27, 2020)

1.  Pet Peeve:  Litter. Especially in the water.
2.  Food Restrictions: Supposedly, I have to limit my daily black licorice intake or I might be prone to a heart attack.
3.  Reaction:  They want to eat me.  In the bad way.
4.  Wanted skill: Wish I could sing.
5.  Detective skill:  Decent?
6.  Shape-shifting:  No.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 27, 2020)

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?
 - unprofessionalism on the job. People who can't handle the responsibility they're bestowed upon. Also, RoEs.

2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
- Dislike processed meat, but that's no restriction. Other than that, hyena, so no greens.

3. How do people react when they first meet you?
- Depends on the people and the situation. There's multiple options from general annoyance to a certain reverence depending on who they talked to before. In general, though, it's mostly reserved positive.

4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
- I don't operate in if, therefor the question is immaterial. You know what you can and can't do, stay with that.

5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
- I suck at doing the actual solving, but I'm ace at tracking down and chasing the suspect.

6. Can you shapeshift?
- no, but I'm reasonably good with fur dye.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 27, 2020)

1. I don't know if I have one. Maybe people who litter. 

2. I can't eat heavier meats and I avoid carbonated drinks and alcohol.

3. They are surprised to see a monkey this far north. They say that they've never met one before.

4. I wish I could gain weight or just be stronger and bigger than I am now. 

5. I don't know, I think I'll pass out at the sight of blood.

6. I can't shape-shift


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 27, 2020)

Fursona above:

*1. What is your biggest pet peeve?*
    Aggressive and ignorant humans.

*2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
*I can't eat chocolate or garlic. I'll get very sick.

*3. How do people react when they first meet you?
*Fear and/or anger and they usually run or try to kill/capture me.

*4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
*The ability to turn back into a human...
     If not that, shorter fingers would be nice.

*5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
*I'm not sure. I've tried to solve one before, but I was thwarted by people who thought I was the killer...

*6. Can you shapeshift?
*If you call wrapping myself up in my wings and pretending to be a boulder
     shapeshifting, then yes.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 27, 2020)

_coalesces from a fuzzy cloud of aberrant pixels
_
"Yowza!  I like these types of things!"

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?

"the taste of the feeling you get when looking at pictures of your hometown in sepia.  yuck" 

2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?

h̘̼͇͎͖͓a͎̹͕ͅḥ̳̝̲͓à̻ ͖̗͎̲͎̖͚y̜̱̜̗̮͖̳o̷̩̮̯̱͉̞̭u̬̝̰̞͘ ̫̫̹̗d̀on͔'̲̙͜t̺̫̘̕ ͜w͈͇͈̯a̳̮͈̦̗͞n̙̖̠̰̫͉͉t͉̟̳̙̬͓͎͜ ̞̞t̹̺͘ͅo̠̻͢ ͕̤̭̩̫͜ͅk̻̜͖͠n̩o̢̺̘̩͚̭̳w͓͓̱͓͍ ̹̹́w̵͍̥̞̩͖h͈̝̘a̡̙t͚̫̰̗̭̝ ͚̱͇͔͔̣͈i͇͔͕̞͈̖͍ ̙̠̝͎̤̬̗ḛ͎̹a̦͖t̙̯͈
​3. How do people react when they first meet you?​
"side effects may include: dizziness, shortness of breath, a tingling sensation, geometric background dissolution, apoplexy, screaming, hallucinations, laryngitis from screaming, physically becoming a polygonal wireframe, loss of contact with reality, too much contact with reality, radiation sickness, lead, the scent and taste of apple pie without any actual pie involved, kaleidoscopic synesthesia, tie dye, vague sadness as if you feel an echo of living in a civilization long forgotten and never to be rediscovered, the sensation of being atomically spaghettified, unspeakable rituals, Wii menu music, sexual impotence, sexual overpotence, deep ocean fiber optic communications cables (seeing), deep ocean fiber optic communications cables (becoming), сука бялть, Simpsonwave, watery eyes, watery feet, watery elbows, 1978 AMC Gremlin, temporary phase distortion, never truly feeling completely 'okay', heartburn, snacks, classical Greek statuary, los leyendas viviente de mundial lucha libre, けつをたべる, increased CPU speed, and new habits that you don't remember picking up"

4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?

"non-reality warping seduction" 

5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?

_i̡̱̳̣̥̙ ̭̻͔̤͜ͅḱ̝̘̤̖̼̭ͅn̮̝͎ow̷̹͇̼̩͚̣̣ ̲̹̟͢w̛̠̖̺ḩ͈͉̣̲̤a̼̲̯͔͟t̤̯̞̯ͅͅ ͍͇͖̺y͓̳̩͝ͅo͇̗̥̦͔u͏͎̭̰͙͖̖ ̘͖͓͙͎ḏ̴̩͎i̱̬̗ͅd̜_​
6. Can you shapeshift?

"... something like that, hehehe"


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm glad ppl like answering my questions so far. So I thought of some more questions c:

7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
8. How well do you sleep in general?
9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?


----------



## CedarCollie (Apr 27, 2020)

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?

When a person covered in "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" runs around my house screaming!

2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?

I, Gato don't drink Gasoline. Deathly allergic.

3. How do people react when they first meet you?

Sometimes weird looks sometimes running and screaming.

4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?

Turning things down, it's tough being this handsome

5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?

Probably go to the wrong house and accidentally walk into an active murder attempt

6. Can you shapeshift?

no

7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?

get kidnapped

8. How well do you sleep in general?

Pretty decent

9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?

My name, birth year, and death year.

10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?

Probably some sorta safe liquid

11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day

Watch internet videos


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 27, 2020)

Answers from Pik (feral 'prehistoric' birb):
1. Being deprived of food or sex.
2. If it fits down my gullet, it's gone.
3. They pick these shiny things up that make a light, and point and stare at me.
4. Understanding those marks that anthros put on things they make.
5. Anthros killing other anthros isn't my problem.
6. I can go from birb to borb.
7. Peck their eyes out and shit everywhere.
8. Any dark quiet roosting spot is fine.
9. I don't know what this means.
10. Water. What else is there?
11. Fly up into a big tree and not come out.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 27, 2020)

7.  If kidnapped, I'd wait until the kidnapper's guard was down, then bite with my serrated bill.
8. I don't usually sleep well; I wake up at least once or twice during the night and often have nightmares.
9.  I'd actually prefer a sky burial (when they dump the body somewhere and let the vultures eat it)
10. Orange juice.
11.  After a bad day, I'll fly at top speed (~100mph) over the coastline


----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 27, 2020)

*1. What is your biggest pet peeve?*
- I'm not a fan of people that think they have a right to control others. It's one of the main reasons I work outside of the law.

*2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?*
- Being a horse, I tend to stick to a vegetarian diet. I do have a bit of a sugar addiction though, and should probably work on controlling that.

*3. How do people react when they first meet you?*
- They don't usually think much. I try to be keep myself quiet and relatively unassuming. Standing out isn't a good thing when you're being hunted by a variety of three letter federal agencies.

*4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?*
- I wouldn't mind being able to see in the dark. Decent NVGs are bulky and ridiculously expensive.

*5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?*
- I'm not very good at that sort of thing.

*6. Can you shapeshift?*
- Nope, not at all.

*7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?*
- I'd start shooting. They can't kidnap me if I get killed in a hail of gunfire first.

*8. How well do you sleep in general?*
- I can sleep through just about anything. A car bomb went off on my block a few days ago, and even that didn't wake me up.

*9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?*
- An unmarked grave would be preferable.

*10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?*
- Either coffee with a shot of whiskey, or a couple of White Claws.

*11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?*
- I like to put on some music and work on one of the personal builds I keep at the shop. Or I'll just stay home and get really drunk with my boyfriend. Depends on my mood, really.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 28, 2020)

*1. What is your biggest pet peeve?*
When other scalies can't figure out their own lighting requirements. Like, compact UVB bulbs? Seriously? I can't understand how some beardies live with that!
*
2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?*
I can't really eat meat, but I can eat salad and... insects. Yeah, I know- anyone who doesn't need insects think it's weird.
*
3. How do people react when they first meet you?*
I get some odd looks from time to time, because not everyone is a huge fan of reptiles. But, I push through it, and most people are very polite and pleasant to talk to!
*
4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?*
The power to make people learn to love thy neighbor. Seriously, is it that hard to agree to disagree?
*
5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?*
Not the best, honestly. I don't think I'd make a good detective, too many math equations confuse me.
*
6. Can you shapeshift?*
Nope!
*
7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?*
Do what anyone else would do- find away to escape, and defend myself!
*
8. How well do you sleep in general?*
When am I not trying to take a nap, lol.
*
9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?*
"Blep." That's it, regardless if my grave has my name or not.
*
10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?*
A nice cup of refreshing tea. 
*
11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?*
I just play video games, and vent my rage on there. I'm usually right as rain after that!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 28, 2020)

7. I am not important enough to be kidnapped. I'll try to talk my way out of it, and escape if that fails. 

8. I sleep well. In fact I am more of a heavy sleeper - it takes a lot of noise to wake me up. 

9. Just my name and dates. 

10. If I have had breakfast, then water and an espresso. If I have not eaten then just water, maybe with a lemon slice in it. 

11. By going swimming in warm mineral waters, or if the pool is closed, then I workout in my room, until I get completely exhausted and doze off. It's not unusual for me to fall asleep on the floor after a heavy workout session.


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 28, 2020)

Here are my answers for my ratsona:

1. When people assume they’re the expert on other people’s lives.

2. I can’t drink alcohol.

3. They think I’m cute, harmless and younger than I actually am. Or they do not notice my presence at first. That happens too.

4. The power of persuasion and also flight. Well, flying without being noticed.

5. Not great. I can collect evidence but I wouldn’t know the best questions to ask suspects and witnesses.

6. No I can’t shapeshift.

7. Try to escape when the kidnappers aren’t looking. And call the police when I get to somewhere safe.

8. I sleep poorly. Quantity of sleep isn’t enough and quality is bad too. So I try to nap to compensate for not being well-rested.

9. I’d write “At least it’s over now.”

10. I have tea, or coffee normally. But I like hot chocolate the most.

11. I listen to lots of sad or angsty music until I can’t anymore. I also hide in my bed.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Apr 28, 2020)

*1. What is your biggest pet peeve?*
When people refuse an offer they can't refuse (i.e. when she fails a Persuasion check >w<)

*2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?*
Tallow's a vampire, so her diet is very particular! (She can eat food, but she needs blood!)

*3. How do people react when they first meet you?*
with  _s u s p i c i o n_

*4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?*
the ability to not rely on blood for sustenance (it gets messy!)

*5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?*
As good as me, I guess. Tallow doesn't have any special investigative skills, but she does have more connections in high places.

*6. Can you shapeshift?*
She can turn into a tiny spider! :3

*7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?*
Tallow would bide her time until she could transform and escape, then wait to drink their blood in the night.

*8. How well do you sleep in general?*
Not well. She's a little paranoid about vampire hunters.

*9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?*
Ideally Tallow would never die on account of being immortal. :3

*10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?*
Blood! Also tea. Separately, I think.

*11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?*
Read a nice book, look at pictures of her waifu, drink tea


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 28, 2020)

These answers are all, of course, being given from Tyll'a's perspective.

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?  "Slavers.  Can't stand them."
2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?  "None, really.  It's just a matter of what I can catch."
3. How do people react when they first meet you?  "Lately they've been drawn to my missing eye, and they react to that."
4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?  "The skill of not going to the infirmary?"
5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?  "Well, I did help solve that one murder mystery.  So I can't be too bad at it."
6. Can you shapeshift?  "Does turning into a feral form of myself count?"
7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?  "Don't you mean, 'what did you do when you got kitnapped'?  And I didn't do much of anything, other than being myself.  It was Mona, the cat who kitnapped me, who made the change.  And given that we're mates now, it was a big change."
8. How well do you sleep in general?  "Not all that well lately.  Too much stress."
9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?  "I wouldn't want a gravestone.  I'd just like to be buried beneath the waterfall, where my ancestors are buried."
10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?  "Water.  It's too early for cider."
11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?  "In Mona's arms."


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 29, 2020)

Another round of questions ^_^
12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?
13. How do you feel about snow?
14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?
15. Do you get motion sick?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 29, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> I'm glad ppl like answering my questions so far. So I thought of some more questions c:


7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
As a legendary angry man once said, "I'm not trapped here with you... you're trapped here with me."

8. How well do you sleep in general?
Eh.

9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
"I kid you not..."

10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
Some milk would be nice.

11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?
Eat something.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 29, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> Another round of questions ^_^


12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?
Probably not because too socially awkward.

13. How do you feel about snow?
Pretty cool.

14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?
My life.

15. Do you get motion sick?
Yes. Pretty bad.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Apr 29, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> Another round of questions ^_^


*12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?*
Sure, why not? As long as there's food involved! :3
*
13. How do you feel about snow?*
It's great for camouflage!
*
14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?*
Dealing with children. ^^;
*
15. Do you get motion sick?*
Thankfully not!
*
*


Thicchimera said:


> 13. How do you feel about snow?
> Pretty cool.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

(Not technically my OC it's a canon character but whatever)
*
1. What is your biggest pet peeve?*
People saying I'm a cat when clearly I'm not!

*2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?*
Yeah, I basically only eat fish and meat due to the fact I am a cat.

*3. How do people react when they first meet you?*
"Aah! It's a talking monster cat!!!" ._.
*
4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?*
I'm pretty content with the powers I have. I have a Jojo stand that can blast people into the stratosphere.

*5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?*
Not the greatest...

*6. Can you shapeshift?*
Yes! I can shapeshift into a bus....

*7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?*
No one wants to kidnap a cat but if they did, I'd blast the kidnapper into the stratosphere.
*
8. How well do you sleep in general?*
I always get my cat nap at around noon and considering I'm the bedtime enforcer I get lots of sleep.

*9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?*
I just want a normal human gravestone and not a fish-shaped or paw-shaped one or whatever.

*10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?*
Milk :V.
*
11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?*
I annoy Joker to death.

*12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?*
It depends on who's throwing the party. If it was Ryuji, I'd just be embarrased.

*13. How do you feel about snow?*
Snow! It's kind of cold but that's what fur's for! There's not a lot of snow in Tokyo, or in the metaverse. :V

*14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?
*
J O K E R STAYIG UP TOO LATE!!!
*
15. Do you get motion sick?*
blergh


----------



## AceQuorthon (Apr 29, 2020)

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?
“When people make a mess of my home”

2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
“I eat trash”

3. How do people react when they first meet you?
“With joy I hope haha”

4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
“Super intelligence”

5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
“Bruh, I can’t even solve math”

6. Can you shapeshift?
“I wish!”

7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
“Try my best to keep calm and figure a way out”

8. How well do you sleep in general?
“I can sleep through a nuclear explosion”

9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
“Don’t come here to mourn, but to celebrate”

10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
“Coffee”

11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?
“I often put on some goth music”


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2020)

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?    
Intolerant stupid people who wilfully enjoy being that way.  

2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
Need regular doses of catnip! Or so the floating unicorns tell me...

3. How do people react when they first meet you?
Confusion and befuddlement usually, but they often come around quickly. 

4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
I already create portals and have a realm at my disposal. Mind reading would be nice I guess...

5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
Terrible, I'd get distracted too easily. 

6. Can you shapeshift?
Nope, I like my shape just fine! <_the cat strikes a sleek sexy playful pose_> 

7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
<_the cat's eyes glow and 2 shimmering holes appear in the air several feet apart. The cat jumps into one and instantly appears out the other. The glow fades as the holes close_> Probably just leave when I got bored. 

8. How well do you sleep in general?
I'm a cat...sleeping is half my life!

9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
"AVENGE ME!!!"

10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
Orange juice, nice and sweet, and organic if possible. 

11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?
Catnip...<_naughty smile_>...sweet catnip...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 29, 2020)

12. I would only enjoy the cake part of s surprise party.
13. I dislike snow. A lot.  
14. Large crowds are outside my comfort zone.
15. No motion sickness for me.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *1. What is your biggest pet peeve?*
> People saying I'm a cat when clearly I'm not!
> 
> *2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?*
> Yeah, I basically only eat fish and meat due to the fact I am a cat.


You said it yourself...


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> You said it yourself...


You are just jealous of my cat bod


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You are just jealous of my cat bod


So you have chosen...
Pet.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> So you have chosen...
> Pet.


NO DON'T BRING THAT UP!
*Vietnam Flashbacks*
*Throws up everywhere*


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 30, 2020)

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?
Ssssssssssnakes, specially the fire-bellied ones!

2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
All my food better be salt-free

3. How do people react when they first meet you?
Depends. If they touch me, depending on what I've eaten that day, they say they see sounds. Otherwise, they normally ask if they can lick me.

4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
Wish I had a tail to jump even higher like Gex or just play with it. Good old tadpoles times :<

5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
Abysmal

6. Can you shapeshift?
Nope

7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
If they get my mouth, fingers and toes tied, I might not be able to do much. If one of those is free to move, I 1) lick them in the face for a trippy trip, or 2) draw hypnotic music, to gain time for an escape

8. How well do you sleep in general?
Pretty well, unless there's too many mosquitoes distracting me

9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
Dunno, I'll be dead anyways

10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
Fruit juice. Any kinda native fruit!

11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?
I say lots of gibberish to a random somebody

12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?
Yep!

13. How do you feel about snow?
Never seen or felt it coz I live in a tropical region

14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?
Talking in a group. Normally I just dance or do mime

15. Do you get motion sick?
Sometimes. Other times, I laugh uncontrollably, rather


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 30, 2020)

hyena for the second round

7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
- oh, this is a complex question because I was in the situation, at least sort of. In the essence the answer is - do what is necessary to stay alive, to ensure that it does not compromise assets, if possible, effect an escape.

8. How well do you sleep in general?
- Eesh, bad topic. Sleep and me won't be friends in this life.

9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
- fell in line of duty for queen and country.

10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
- Coffee. Prefer french, actually.

11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?
- drinking. Heavily.

12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?
- no, I hate surprises. I'd propably freak out.

13. How do you feel about snow?
- it's nice. Don't want to work in it but it's nice.

14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?
- situations where kids are involved. Like, I don't care about adults shooting adults that much, but if there's kids involved it definitly sets me off

15. Do you get motion sick?
- no.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *Vietnam Flashbacks*


Furious button-mash pet, with love, from Vietnam


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2020)

*7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?*

I'd play with my food.


*8. How well do you sleep in general?*

Not well. Sometimes I only sleep four hours, other times I'm awake for over thirty. There are nights where I'll sleep eight or ten and still feel tired.
Perhaps that's my secret...I'm always tired.


*9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?*

Probably something vague and poetic. 


*10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?*

Some form of coffee or juice, depending on what's around.
The perfect wake-up call is a frappe.


*11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?*

It depends on what made the day terrible, but video games tend to be a nice escape for most mundane things.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2020)

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?
"Don't got one"
2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
"If I don't like it I won't eat. "
3. How do people react when they first meet you?
"It varies. 7 outta 10 the reaction is favorable"
4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
"More smarts and tech skills."
5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
"My insight is pretty keen. I'd be able to scrounge up a clue or two before things get hairy."
6. Can you shapeshift?
"Yes and it wouldn't be the first time."
7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
"I would scream. ;w;"
8. How well do you sleep in general?
"Like a log"
9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
"Too lazy to think of one. I'll leave that to the living."
10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
"Coffee. w/ cream"
11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?
"mope lots till i dont feel like moping no more."
12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?
"No. Then maybe."
13. How do you feel about snow?
"I like it. Im just not built for it."
14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?
"Approaching a new face. Sometimes even old ones."
15. Do you get motion sick?
"Nope"


----------



## Herdingcats (May 4, 2020)

Round three of questions:
16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?
17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?
18. How do you feel about going to cafes?
19. How high is your pain tolerance?
20. What makes you laugh?


----------



## Leadhoof (May 4, 2020)

*12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?*
-Probably not. I don't like the attention. 

*13. How do you feel about snow?*
-There are very few things I truly hate. Cold, snowy weather is one of them. 

*14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?*
-Being the center of attention. 
*
15. Do you get motion sick?*
-Nope

*16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?*
-Haven't put any thought into it, but yeah. I'm pretty content with it. 

*17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?*
-I don't really consider myself an expert at anything. I am pretty good with a milling machine and TIG welder, though. 

*18. How do you feel about going to cafes?*
-I tend to get a little anxious if there are a lot of people, but I don't mind going. 

*19. How high is your pain tolerance?*
-Very high. I've had my share of accidents at the shop, and been shot a couple of times.

*20. What makes you laugh?*
-Shitty memes


----------



## ConorHyena (May 4, 2020)

16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?
 - I like being tall. Helps with lots of things.

17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?
 - Shooting, especially over long ranges.

18. How do you feel about going to cafes?
- as long as it's not somewhere in Kabul I'm game.

19. How high is your pain tolerance?
- Higher than average. _way_ higher. 

20. What makes you laugh?
- a good, funny book.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 4, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> Round three of questions


16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?
Taller would be nice.

17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?
Designing and summoning weapons, blasting shotguns like I have all the ammo in this world, chucking explosives like nothing is my problem in life, and sleeping. Mostly sleeping.

18. How do you feel about going to cafes?
As long as it's quiet, I'm good.

19. How high is your pain tolerance?
Pretty decent I guess.

20. What makes you laugh?
Shitty memes and dad jokes. Especially dad jokes.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 4, 2020)

> 16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?


3.5 ft is pretty tall for a duck. I guess I'm ok with that.



> 17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?


Birds?



> 18. How do you feel about going to cafes?


Indifferent.



> 19. How high is your pain tolerance?


Pretty low. I'm fragile, so handle with care.  Hold like humborger. 



> 20. What makes you laugh?


I enjoy the simple pleasures of Daffy Dook


----------



## TimFox (May 5, 2020)

1. Senselessly, repeating sounds. Can't... Stand... Those...
2. Milk :c
3. They see a nice guy in me. 
4. Transformation would be veeeery nice ♡
5. I have a good eye for details, so... Good, I guess.
6. Well, if I get my desired super power?

7. Uh... Wonder why me, a poor, unknown guy xD
8. Good, but not a lot.
9. "Loading"
10. Coffee
11. Snuggles... Lots and lots of snuggles.

12. I love surprises!
13. I miss snow :c
14. Touching me without permission. Of... ANY kind Dx
15. No

16. Eyyyup, 180 cm x3
17. Writing 
18. Only with company ♡
19. I'm good at hiding pain... No meme intended.
20. Uh... Humor?


----------



## Guifrog (May 5, 2020)

16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?
I'm good!

17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?
I don't think I'm an expert in anything

18. How do you feel about going to cafes?
I like quiet places and cheese breads!

19. How high is your pain tolerance?
Average

20. What makes you laugh?
Nonsense, random out-of-the-blue events


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 5, 2020)

I'll be using a character I have called "Invincible Muhammad". A horse anthro so strong he is immune to any and all physical damage. Lets go.

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?
I only tend to get frustrated at myself if I end up escalating a situation even if it's unintentional.

2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
I'm not sure. I just eat the same thing everyday and that's about it.

3. How do people react when they first meet you?
People tend to be extremely frightened when they see me. Although, I suppose that is moreso because of my reputation. Women tend to touch either my clothes or muscles but I try to shoo them way before anybody makes a scene.

4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
I don't want to sound too boastful but I am the strongest man in the world. When I was a few decades younger, I was a having a sparing match and I ended accidentally destroying an entire city. I didn't mean to but I guess I didn't have much control of my power back then. Nowadays, I only try to use enough for my daily life.

5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
In terms of capturing or, hopefully not, killing the perpetrator, I can assure you that I would have no problem facing them alone and weaponless.

6. Can you shapeshift?
No, I don't think so.

7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
There's no possible way anybody could be strong enough to restrain me. I would humor them by pretending to struggle so that they wouldn't think their efforts were in vain.

8. How well do you sleep in general?
I sleep well enough.

9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
I'd rather not. I would prefer to have my ashes scattered throughout the desert.

10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
Tea.

11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?
I don't know. I don't tend to get worked up over things. I guess I just go on with my day.

12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?
Of course, I would enjoy it! If not for me then at least to make sure the people that set it would be happy.

13. How do you feel about snow?
I like it. I'm not affected by the cold so it's no problem with me.

14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?
I don't know. I've been through a lot and I don't know if anything can surprise me anymore.

15. Do you get motion sick?
No, I don't think so.

16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?
I'm fine with my height.

17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?
Aside from fighting, I like to garden so I suppose I may have good advice in that regard.

18. How do you feel about going to cafes?
They're fine.

19. How high is your pain tolerance?
There is quite literally nothing that can damage me. Swords cannot cut through my muscles. Bullets cannot pierce my skin. Even arrows cannot break through the fine membranes of my eyes. I would assume very high but I think that would be bragadocious at that point.

20. What makes you laugh?
My friend sends me these western comics from America with this dog named Snoopy and his bird friend Woodstock and it's always a treat to read new issues every Sunday.


----------



## BrightEyedDeviants (May 15, 2020)

Well, lets ask my grumpy Margaret*

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?*
Touching. Seriously, no touching! (Unless we have built some trust. But even then, don't overdo it)
* 2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?*
Vegetarian.
* 3. How do people react when they first meet you?*
That bitch should get that stick of her ***, it must be uncomfortable. 
* 4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?*
Shapeshifting or flying.
* 5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?*
I like thinking, but I don't waste my time thinking in things I don't care bout.
* 6. Can you shapeshift?*
I wish.
* 7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?*
I would be the most annoying abduction victim ever. Seriously, you wold set me free just to not bear with me.
* 8. How well do you sleep in general?*
It takes time for me to fall asleep, but once I'm sleeping, I sleep soundly
* 9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?*
If you aren't here to place some flowers, get lost.
* 10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?*
Both tea and coffee are alright. No sugar in either case.
* 11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?*
All my days are terrible, I guess I just got used to live with them.
* 12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?*
No, f*** off you obnoxious sorry excuse of "friends". My house is my temple, I don't want you all disturbing its peace.
* 13. How do you feel about snow?*
Couldn't care less. 
* 14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?*
I don't have a comfort zone, I make myself comfortable anywhere no matter what, no matter who.
* 15. Do you get motion sick?*
A lot.
* 16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?*
I'm always angry and a terrible person because I'm too short. If I was tall, I'd be the best person in the world. I'd be kind, caring, sociable... but that can't be fixed, right? So don't expect me to to be nice.
* 17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?*
Literature.
* 18. How do you feel about going to cafes?*
Best plan ever.
* 19. How high is your pain tolerance?*
Too high. And if you thing there's no such thing as too high when it comes to pain, seriously, there is. I've been close to death for disregarding serious injuries and sickness that I felt as a minor disturbance.
* 20. What makes you laugh? *
Nothing and everything. It depends on what or who is making me laugh/trying to make me laugh.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 16, 2020)

1. What is your biggest pet peeve?: people being rude
2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?: what i can find
3. How do people react when they first meet you?: hi
4. What powers or skills do you wish you had? : i want wings
5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery? : terrible i'm awkward and i can't do interviews
6. Can you shapeshift?: only into feral form

Edit:
7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?: i would bite the kidnapper
8. How well do you sleep in general?: curled up and covered in blanket with paws out
9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)? : here lies bandit husky
10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning? : coffee
11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?: draw

12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?: i would
13. How do you feel about snow?: i love snow 
14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)? meeting somebody new
15. Do you get motion sick?: no

16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter? :yes
17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?: humans
18. How do you feel about going to cafes? : why not
19. How high is your pain tolerance?: pretty low
20. What makes you laugh?: memes and fail videos


----------



## Trndsttr (May 18, 2020)

I’m answering as Jack, one of my main three.


1. What is your biggest pet peeve?
Annoying sounds (misophonia)
2. What sort of dietary restrictions do you have (if any)?
I’m not too strict, but try to stay healthy.
3. How do people react when they first meet you?
They usually just give me a confused face. I look like the male version of my famous sister, after all.
4. What powers or skills do you wish you had?
I wish I could fly, or have super strength.
5. How good would you be at solving a murder mystery?
The best! (And by that I mean the worst)
6. Can you shapeshift?
I wish lmao
7. What would you do if you got kidnapped?
Wait for Lux or Jade to notice I’m missing because I’d be an absolute useless lump. I live on an island! I’d be flying somewhere and I doubt my kidnapper would have good connection.
8. How well do you sleep in general?
Badly. I have anxiety.
9. What would you want to be written on your gravestone (assuming you get one)?
I’ve never thought about it. I guess something stupid though, like a picture of two eyed Mike Wasowski.
10. What’s your drink of choice in the morning?
Water. I can’t stand coffee or anything like that.
11. How do you calm down after having a terrible day?
Playing video games. It distracts me.
12. If you got a surprise birthday party, would you enjoy it or not?
It would depend on who it was from. Also, it would depend on wether it was actually for me or I just got lumped into my sister’s party.
13. How do you feel about snow?
I love it, and Jade loves it. Lux is not a fan. They love the summer. (Jade and Lux are my other sona’s
14. What’s outside your comfort zone (e.g unfamiliar situations)?
Being at huge social events in a crowd. I tend to avoid social events because it makes me nervous, and the only concerts I go to are my sister’s
15. Do you get motion sick?
No
16. Are you happy with your height? If not, would you like to be taller or shorter?
I wish I was taller.
17. What topic would you consider yourself to be an expert on?
I know a lot about moths. 
18. How do you feel about going to cafes?
They’re nice. Lux really enjoys going, so I usually go with them. They like the calm atmosphere.
19. How high is your pain tolerance?
Pretty high. I can take a good amount of pain.
20. What makes you laugh?
...surreal memes make me laugh. im not proud of it. (I laughed at a picture of a pumpkin that said ‘Beware! The river pumpkin is no long confined to one galaxy. And I hate that)


----------

